#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ITS STARTING SOON EVERYBODY!
<belkinsa> \o/
<dholbach> yeeeeeeeeeeehaw!
<luftwaffe> cool...!!!!!!
<popey> heh
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: dholbach, mhall119, balloons, popey, dpm
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/29/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<luftwaffe> Greetings from Venezuela to the community..!!!
<belkinsa> I see you!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> WOOOOOP
<ChloeWolfieGirl> We see and hear :3
<belkinsa> And it's not loading welll again.
<belkinsa> well*
<dholbach> keep your questions coming!
<dholbach> prefix them with QUESTION: please
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: why/how is canonical and the people who work there, so awesome?
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: you're gonna make us blush
<Dipanjan> ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: haha x3 you're welcome xD
<Dipanjan> hmm, and u also
<Dipanjan> check out my page
<Dipanjan> http://www.facebook.com/ComTracHack
<mhall119> QUESTION: How does the Kubuntu project work with upstream KDE and Qt? Do you just integrate what they provide, or do you push a lot of original work back up to them?
<mhall119> keep asking questions guys, they can be on Kubuntu or any other topic
<Psycho_Squid> Just wanna say thanks guys for being part of making the best operating system ever :)
<mhall119> +1
<belkinsa> \o/
<mhall119> QUESTION: besides working on KDE and packages, what other things can people do to contribute to Kubuntu? Are there things for non-developers to do to help you?
<decadecity> QUESTION: I've heard that KDE5 will adapt the UI to the hardware (touch/keyboard etc) which sounds really interesting - is this correct and (if so) what adaptations are planned?
<mhall119> QUESTION: with the end of the Vivaldi/Improve project, what is going to happen to Plasma Active?  Do you think the mobile device work that's gone into Ubuntu phone & tablet could be used to produce mobile Kubuntu images with Plasma Active?
<nakanut> QUESTION:  Which browsers in 14.10 (if any) will have full HTML5 support?
<Quintasan> :D
<decadecity> Thanks!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: plasma active has an active maintainer as part of GSoC
<Riddell> the project is to port it to Qt5/Plasma 5
<PB_> Question: Actually i was a bit late, so i'm not sure if anybody asked that question or not, but what will happen with Kubuntu if Ubuntu introduce it's new display server (Mir) which probably will not be really compatible with KDE?
<mhall119> probably wayland could be run in place of mir on top of the core
<fisch246> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server 12.04 be able to upgrade to 14.04.1 via update manager?
<mhall119> fisch246: desktop already is, I upgraded one of mine over the weekend
<yossarianuk> what version are you planning to include (as default) wayland in kubuntu ?
<davmor2> fisch246: you need to update 12.04 to pull in the changes and then you should be able to upgrade both
<fisch246> mhall119: really? I have a desktop as well and it still hasn't received the ability to update yet.
<mhall119> yossarianuk: start your question with "QUESTION" so it doesn't get missed
<fisch246> and yes this is after apt-get update
<mhall119> davmor2: do you need to enable -proposed updates?
<mhall119> fisch246: I ran "do-release-upgrade -p" over ssh to upgrade mine
<fisch246> well yes... -p...
<yossarianuk> QUESTION : what version are you planning to include (as default) wayland in kubuntu ?
<starbuck1> PB_: We are putting efforts and ressources on wayland support next
<dholbach> fisch246, it should be available soon
<dholbach> fisch246, or now
<dholbach> fisch246, there was a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1347964
<dholbach> I just asked one of the guys working on it
<davmor2> mhall119: not that I'm aware of
<fisch246> dholbach: I currently have a plugin that checks the changelog every half hour lol, so I'll know soon as possible :P also thanks
<starbuck1> yossarianuk: could be 4-6 months until full wayland support is ready
<nakanut> another #popey cam fail ;-)
<shadeslayer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8JYt_xkJuY
<shadeslayer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n2dthDSGkc
<mhall119> dholbach: way to put him on the spot :)
<yossarianuk> starbuck1: thanks
<PB_> @starbuck1 - ok - but still Ubuntu will be using Mir. As originally Kubuntu was a Ubuntu clone + very  good KDE desktop, then I'm afraid that sooner or later,  there will be less and less in common. In fact instead of cooperation to deliver good product.. teamsa will work on their own products
<mhall119> starbuck1: is that for support in KWin, Frameworks, Qt itself, or all of the above?
<fisch246> dholbach: how did i manage to follow popey on G+ and not you after all this time o.O
<yossarianuk> QUESTION : Are the present Nvidia binary drivers compatible with existing Wayland  (for full 3d speed )?
<mhall119> PB_: things work a bit differently in the Mir/Wayland world, there isn't a separate display server like X is, they are both built into the compositer/window manager
<mhall119> QUESTION: What are you looking forward to the most in Kubuntu 14.10?
<yossarianuk> thanks anyway !
<mhall119> ^^ any other KDE/Kubuntu guys in here feel free to answer too
<starbuck1> mhall19: mgraesslin will have a detailed overview on the state of wayland around mid-August, the big deal as far as I know is the components of plasma5 will need to support wayland
<mhall119> starbuck1: thanks
<mhall119> thanks shadeslayer for coming on, that was a great update
<belkinsa> Thanks for that. shadeslayer.
<shadeslayer> yay
<starbuck1> there is also kanban started for wayland: https://todo.kde.org/?controller=board&action=show&project_id=2
<shadeslayer> I enjoyed that
<fisch246> popey: good luck in LUP later today :)
 * belkinsa hugs shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer hugs belkinsa
<mhall119> :)
<fisch246> oh no D:
<fisch246> the update looks like won't be available until 14.04.2 :(
<fisch246> upgrade*
<fisch246> yea that's a really serious bug
<PhoenixSTF> Question: On grafic drivers will *-updates (proprietary) ever really have the latest proprietary drivers.
<waaattt> tried awesome on 14.04 right click doesnt play well with unity, opens desktop settings
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1347964
<fisch246> dholbach: milestone is 14.04.2 so that might mean it won't be able to upgrade until 14.04.2
<fisch246> dholbach: also 14.04 isn't in the changelog
<yossarianuk> QUESTION : will Ubuntu ever change their policy on the Nvidia driver - i.e to have a package of the 'latest' stable Nvidia driver  (always seemed mad that the version of the driver (with known bugs in) was kept back in the name of stability)
<popey> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/
<mhall119> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/planning-the-next-ubuntu-online-summit/1805
<vasil> QUESTION:Will you port the sdk to non linux systems  ps nice beard
<Budda> @popey what head set are you using
<vasil> QUESTION:Why did you fuck up the desktop with
<yossarianuk> thanks for the response!
<yossarianuk> vasil
<vasil> yes
<yossarianuk> vasil: you can use another desktop
<PhoenixSTF> xd
<yossarianuk> i.e kde/lxde, eyc
<vasil> yossarianuk not unity the os
<belkinsa> popey, bluethooth rocks but yeah on Linux...;(
<mhall119> vasil: please mind the language you use in this channel
<vasil> SORRY
<ChloeWolfieGirl>    QUESTION: if blu-tooth sucks on linux why don't you fix it Alan, its all your fault Alan! Blame Popey!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Love you really popey
<popey> ♥
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Screen shot time!
<dholbach> :-D
<mhall119> play death metal guitar
<howefield> ingavaka
<vasil>  QUESTION:How many devices will be supported on launch ps have jono or mark
<mhall119> vasil: Bq and Meizu will each be shipping a device with Ubuntu
<Budda> Samba 4 on servers for AD replacments .  Your current opinion(s) vs Redhat's alternatives
<PhoenixSTF> Gratz
<mhall119> :-P
<fisch246> dholbach: thanks for the answers!
<PhoenixSTF> Kepp up with the good work
<mhall119> thanks dholbach and popey
<PhoenixSTF> cheers
 * dholbach hugs you all
<yossarianuk> cheers
<ChloeWolfieGirl> we'll miss you!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: can you just not leave?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Forgets I had to pause the video xD
<ChloeWolfieGirl> congrats me xD
<yossarianuk> kde/plasma/whatever its called now v5 looks really nice.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<popey> hehe
<popey> thanks for watching!
<davmor2> mhall119: I see your death metal guitar and raise you heavy metal cellos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk
<mhall119> davmor2: I don't know which is more amusing, the "shocked" audience or the dude head-banging with his cello
<davmor2> mhall119: the kid getting told off for moshing
<mhall119> yeah, that
<basketball> did i just miss it
<mhall119> basketball: yup, but you can re-watch the video
<basketball> :(
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> davmor2: I see your cellos and raise you kickass violins https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB_ghvfZ3ao
<mhall119> shadeslayer: there's an impressive amount of booze there for violinists
<shadeslayer> basketball: and I'm still around to answer questions
<shadeslayer> mhall119: well, thats how all the irish drinking songs with fiddles are made
<basketball> shadeslayer,  who are you?
<shadeslayer> basketball: the guy talking in the video ? :P
<basketball> oh ok
<hatem009> Question : when will the next version of unubtu be released ?
<basketball> !wir
<basketball> ask in #ubuntu+1
<davmor2> shadeslayer: I see your violins and I raise you harps https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U7TDOtfxts&list=PLxsrHVHwd7ZGlX1DaUbDHyWl3slCs-U6q
<shadeslayer> davmor2: I see your harps and raise you Radioactive on a violin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE2GCa-_nyU&list=UUyC_4jvPzLiSkJkLIkA7B8g
<davmor2> shadeslayer: I see your violin and I raise you bottle blowers https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkbZlautuUc
<shadeslayer> holy crap
<shadeslayer> that's pretty awesome
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Charm Developer Feedback Hangout - Speakers: arosales, jcastro, sebas5384, jose
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/01/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<zirpu> sounds similar to a nfs mount on a virtualbox of a git repo checked out.  for a python project then you'd do 'python setup.py develop' on the VM.  This is in reference to the juju charm 'development' mode in the discussion.
<zirpu> cool idea about resolving specific hooks.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-28
<BazaQthuku> hi
<dpm> hi BazaQthuku
<snoweater> Hi there
<dpm> hi all
<Mister_Q> hi guys
<dpm> about to get started
<mhall119> o/
<mhall119> Ask questions here starting with the word QUESTION in all caps
<mhall119> that way we get a highlight on them, so we don't miss them
<snoweater> Question: How popular is Ubuntu mob now? Users? Or maybe downloads?
<mhall119> mob
<mhall119> ?
<snoweater> Yes, phone
<logcat7> QUESTION As someone entirely out of the loop, how do dependencies work in snappy? Is a just one copy of a given dependency stored on the host? Parodon my ignorance
<logcat7> s/Parodon/Pardon/
<snoweater> Question: Ok, I'll change my question little bit How many devices with Ubuntu has been sold? Meizu  + Others...
<mhall119> http://princessleia.com/journal/
<halfsail> QUESTION when is the new thin suru action icon landing on the desktop? The current desktop folder still has the old action icons. I would like to update my vector ui toolkit
<zeebok> QUESTION I recall back when the phone interface was first being shown, there was voice searching/commands. Is that taken out completely or just on the back burner? I ask because that would be a nice alternative to a car mode
<dpm> logcat7, btw, no need to apologize, great question!
<halfsail> ok thanks
<zeebok> awesome, thanks :)
<Mister_Q> QUESTION will the WiFi Hotspot option come with OTA6 ?
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3139/
<Guest53849> How long the ubuntu touch os supported for bq Aquaris 4.5? Any thought on this? I planned to buy a one in India when it is released (rumour says end of this July) fingers crossed!
<mhall119> http://ubuconla.org/
<bluedragon77> QUESTION:What do you think about KDE plasma mobile? I hope we will be able to install that alongside Unity8 on phones  like we can install KDE side by side with unity7.
<mhall119> keep the questions rolling in, we'll get back to them after the announcements
<svij> heh… just turned on the stream and you're talking indirectly about me :D
<mhall119> welcome svij :)
<logcat7> QUESTION So in the snappy world, would updates of the base system be handled similarly to FreeBSD?
<halfsail> QUESTION is the Ubuntucon DE contest a worldwide contest?
<svij> halfsail: yes
<halfsail> cool
<svij> http://ubucon.de/2015/contest
<zeebok> Question: Is there plans to have the UI have a "TV mode" in addition to the other three (phone, tablet, desktop)?
<svij> (it's not ubucon.de/contest dpm ;) )
<Guest53849> Q: Why can't we (ubuntu touch) reuse the some of the apps especially HTML5 web apps (like OpenWapp, etc)
<Guest53849> (contin..)as in Firefox market place for Forefox OS
<dpm> svij, ah, or http://ubucontest.eu, thanks!
<svij> dpm: yes :)
<Mister_Q> mhall119: thanks :) i'll write a blog post on ubuntufun . de about it later
<dpm> svij, would it be possible to have a redirect from ubucon.de/contest to ubucon.de/2015/contest? It's a much easier url to remember and to mention :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: In alot of modern phones on the lock screen theres a quick camera option where you can open the camera without typing a password, and in some theres something called "ICE" where if tapped it opens a set of contacts to contact if theres an emergency, so others can contact close ones to tell them whats happened (useful if hospitalised somehow) Is there plans to add these on Ubuntu Touch and are there any ideas 
<halfsail> Question favorite ubuntu phone game?
<svij> dpm: that's a thing which I mentioned to the guy who configured our site. Downside is, that it must be redirected every year and that it is not a "real" URL (because it's changing), so linking to ubucontest.eu should be fine/enough
<Guest53849> QUESTION: Why can't we (ubuntu touch) reuse the some of the apps especially HTML5 web apps (like OpenWapp, etc) as in Firefox market place for Firefox OS.
<Mister_Q> halfsail: definitely machines vs. machines and panda love :D
<halfsail> I haven't tried panda love yet
<Mister_Q> you should
<mhall119> http://popey.com/blog/2015/07/28/easily-port-mobile-html5-games-to-ubuntu-phone/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: have you made any mock ups of what the TV GUI might look like with the unity 8 update?
<user15> QUESTION: The Ubuntu phone calendar app has some problems with utc-timezones: The time of an event is changing after you edit it, which makes it unusable. Will this be fixed with OTA 6?
<tata> QUESTION: Reviews of Ubuntu Touch criticized that launching apps takes a lot of time, will there be any improvements in the next months?
<mhall119> keep asking those quesitons everyone
<user15> link to the calendar bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1445577
<dpm> thanks user15!
<Mister_Q> QUESTION mhall119 what happened to the Ubuntu Update Podcast? any plans on further episodes?
<svij> how hard is it to write "Ubuntu" correctly? ;) (I'm looking at you david :P)
<svij> s/write/type/
<zeebok> Not a question, but a thank you; recently helped parents with their netbook being slow by wiping it and putting Ubuntu on. Been running fast and they're really happy with it.
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3139/
<dpm> svij, oh, where did I mistyped it?
<svij> dpm: under your name in that hangout ;)
<svij> yay corrected :D
<Mister_Q> thanks mhall119 & dpm :)
<zeebok> o/
<dpm> svij, thanks :)
<dpm> thanks everyone o/
<logcat7> !rms
<logcat7> wrong IRC, sorry :P
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-29
<wlbi> hi
<howefield_afk> exit
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-08-02
<Blue2> got a bunch of questions again :)
<tsimonq2> I have my 11 questions ready :P
<Blue2> I have 10
<Blue2> 11
<ahoneybun> damn tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> the heck
<mhall119> well at least we'll be kept busy :)
<Qualitymix> Do we submit questions before the live stream?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: ?
<ahoneybun> 11 questions
<ahoneybun> Qualitymix: wait
<tsimonq2> oh :P
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: how many quesions have YOU prepared? :P
<ahoneybun> none
<tsimonq2> then don't judge :P
<Blue2> QUESTION: Proprietary drivers for Unity 8, any news? Or open source drivers the future?	
<Blue2> QUESTION: In Unity 7 you can now move the launcher to the bottom, will we be able to do so in Unity 8?
<Blue2> QUESTION: Currently Unity 8 looks like it involves a lot of dragging even in desktop mode, will that change?
<Blue2> QUESTION: Since you seem to have a relative good relationship with Dell, can we expect Ubuntu convertibles when the first LTS with Unity 8 arrives?
<Blue2> QUESTION: Will we be able to change permissions of snaps on the fly (internet, cam, microphone etc)?
<Blue2> QUESTION: Will we be asked about the permissions the first time you open or install an app?
<Blue2> QUESTION: Can we see some Improved gaming optimizations in ubuntu, e.g. like turning off SUPER and ALT key, native ALT + TAB for all apps in Mir?, suppressing notifications pop ups or apps that need attention and minimize or slow down your game (a sound would be enough?)? Possible performance enhancements? And other things like: Steam overlay, window recording and 3rd party voip.
<ahoneybun> mm
<Blue2> QUESTION: Will the Multi Monitor support be better in Unity 8 than in Unity 7, If yes in what ways?
<Blue2> QUESTION: Is it possible to change the installation folder of snaps?
<Blue2> QUESTION: Can you think of apps that won’t work as intended with snaps anymore? (except harmful software)
<ahoneybun> wow I rarely have questions
<Blue2> QUESTION: Will Steam and its games run in Unity 8? What about drivers? Will we be able to install proprietary drivers for Libertine apps?
<tsimonq2> my questions need to wait for the thing to start
<ahoneybun> yea people should hold on to them
<tsimonq2> no not that
<tsimonq2> it's that I have a specific question that is based on a prediction :P
<ahoneybun> Blue2: they don't answer questions about hardware
<ahoneybun> they wait on the OEM's to
<tsimonq2> I have dholbach's question ready ;)
<tsimonq2> s/question/meme/
<Blue2> I'm at work again like last week, so I can't ask specific things to what they say
<tsimonq2> where's didrocks?
<tsimonq2> oh I actually did ping him :P
<tsimonq2> ONE MINUTE!
<tsimonq2> GO GO GO! :D
<SammyTheSquirel> easy now.
<Blue2> ahoneybun: maybe they could tease something about new hardware :(
<ahoneybun> usually don't
<mhall119> wow you guys
<SammyTheSquirel> QUESTION: Who doing the show today ?
<ahoneybun> it's all Blue2
<ahoneybun> lol
<tsimonq2> SammyTheSquirel: didrocks and mhall119
<mhall119> SammyTheSquirel: me and didrocks
<SammyTheSquirel> whos didrocks ?
<tsimonq2> SammyTheSquirel: you'll see "{
<tsimonq2> *:P
<didrocks> I am in :)
<tsimonq2> WOOOO!
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: When is davidcalle going to get Ubuntu Membership?
<tsimonq2> dholbach: ^ XD
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What did you do before working at Canonical?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What is your favorite community-run team in Ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: For Michael Hall: Where did you get your phone, how hard was it getting Ubuntu Touch on it, and does it work like a normal phone?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's your preferred terminal package?
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I won 5th place: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/08/02/best-converged-apps/?utm_source=ubunteu&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_term=pUkEhQ&utm_campaign=shortner
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: When is checksumming support for tar and zip files coming to Snapcraft? ;)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Why does Michael Hall own a lighthouse? That must be what that bright light is, right? :P
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What is something you wish could be improved about the Ubuntu community?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: How many bugs do you have assigned to yourself in Launchpad?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What, if any, development (coding) have you done lately? Anything notable?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: When did you start using Linux? With what distro? What OS did you come from and what did you like better about Linux?
 * tsimonq2 runs
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 haha
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: congrats! :D
<mhall119> can you all see the video?
<ahoneybun> I can
<dragos> QUESTION:what does "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." mean?
<Mister_Q> mhall119 yes
<dragos> and i can see the video
<tsimonq2> mhall119: I can see didrocks :D
<SammyTheSquirel> me too.
<ahoneybun> dragos: best place is askubuntu
<dragos> QUESTION:can ubuntu phone/ubuntu tablet run Games and Wine ?
<ahoneybun> dragos: there are games on the store, no I don't think so
<ahoneybun> mhall119: also Arch!
<ahoneybun> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/08/02/best-converged-apps/?utm_source=ubunteu&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_term=pUkEhQ&utm_campaign=shortner
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> gitter.im/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<mhall119> https://gitter.im/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<dragos> QUESTION: can arm ubuntu phone run x86 apps?
<ahoneybun> beat you by seconds mhall119 lol
<Blue2> but his link is clickable :P
<ahoneybun> dragos: Libertine can run i386 I believe
<ahoneybun> Blue2: works for me
 * ahoneybun slaps tsimonq2
 * tsimonq2 slaps ahoneybun 
 * ahoneybun throws tsimonq2
 * tsimonq2 throws ahoneybun 
<dragos> I just turned 11 years old
<ahoneybun> mhall119: what a way to down play didrocks
<Mister_Q> mhall119 chloe is offline but I will tell her the great news :D
<tsimonq2> o/ Mister_Q
<SammyTheSquirel> QUESTION: I'm waiting for jcastro to do a datadump to save ubuntu discourse from termination. There has been no official follow-up even though I bought the top level ubuntu domain. How can I make this work so we save discourse.ubuntu.com ?
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 o/
 * ahoneybun sees Mister_Q
<popey> SammyTheSquirel: did you email jorge?
<ahoneybun> no you have to click and drag the scope s
 * Mister_Q runs before he gets slapped by ahoneybun 
<tsimonq2> o/ popey
<ahoneybun> your fine Mister_Q
<popey> o/ tsimonq2
<dragos> VIDEO IS LAGGING BADLY
<SammyTheSquirel> popey, several times - he just says he is waiting on the teams at Canonical.
<popey> SammyTheSquirel: okay, then that's the current status - bugging mhall119 and didrocks won't fix that
<Qualitymix> Question:  Sugggestions for packaging a binary exported from a fame engine.
<popey> Qualitymix: what's "fame engine"?
<SammyTheSquirel> popey, I'm just a bit beleaguered as its been over 2 months.
<Qualitymix> Game engine
<Blue2> Did anyone else notice the Google Analytics code on the bottom of ubuntuonair.com ? :D
<popey> SammyTheSquirel: understood
<SammyTheSquirel> thanks popey :)
<SammyTheSquirel> QUESTION: Talking about standards : Now that 16.04 and possibly 16.04.1 is getting out of the way - What new " gnu linux standards " are coming down the pike that may challenge us, in future - in the Ubuntu community ?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's your favorite day of the week? :D
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Are you a Daniel Holbach Hugger? XD (Launchpad team)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What was your first form of contribution to Ubuntu and how long after that did you get membership?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What room are you in?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's 14.04.5 and when does it come out? ;)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Besides Unity 8, what are you looking forward to in Ubuntu 16.10? (flavors included)
<tsimonq2> *AHEM* Lubuntu and LXQt *AHEM* *AHEM* ;)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Favorite food? :D
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's the "Best Converged Apps" all about?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's your favorite non-Unity desktop environment? Have you seen/tried LXQt and if so, do you like it?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What time zone are you in?
 * tsimonq2 runs from ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> EST tsimonq2
<SammyTheSquirel> QUESTION: What recent Ubu -'sprints' and Local meetups can you report back from ? Any in France recently ?
<tsimonq2> MUAHAHAH! XD
<SammyTheSquirel> popey, How you been lately ? I guess Brexit was a bit of a shock ?
<Blue2> popey: did you ask the designers about the adaptive icons?
<tsimonq2> heheheheh
<ahoneybun> mhall119: likes the FL LoCo
<SammyTheSquirel> <pass>
<ahoneybun> Mister_Q: https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool
<ahoneybun> ;)
<tsimonq2> mhall119: as in package in Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> mhall119: I guess you could say emulator
<Mister_Q> ahoneybun :D
<SammyTheSquirel> mhall119: You can ignore the question I asked about discourse
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehehe
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> not yet
<jcastro> SammyTheSquirel: I'm still waiting on the datadump myself
 * ahoneybun wants bugs fixed
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> stop it tsimonq2
<SammyTheSquirel> jcastro: That's cool in the gang, over here - just tell me what you want me to deliver & I have an Ubuntu team standing by to help me do it.
 * tsimonq2 gives ahoneybun a high-five
<dragos> the stream has froze
<ahoneybun> mhall119: fix the wiki login
<dragos> mhall119: the stream has froze
<tsimonq2> dragos: it must just be you
<SammyTheSquirel> refresh !
<ahoneybun> same for me
<nick011> QUESTION: Do you know if Ubuntu touch for the Fairphone 2 is ready for daily driver? I will immediately buy one when it's ready :D
<ahoneybun> nick011: https://devices.ubports.com/#/FP2
<nick011> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu flash tool be an snap soon?
<tsimonq2> ooh
<nick011> ahoneybun: do you know when it will ready, is there any eta? (QUESTION)
<dragos> the stream has froze again
<ahoneybun> not really an ETA it a single guy working it and like 7 other devices
<ahoneybun> nick011: https://www.patreon.com/ubports the patreon account
<ahoneybun> he wants to do it full time
<SammyTheSquirel> dragos: Try lowering the frame rate. to 240p
<nick011> ahoneybun: oh! that's mariogrip right?
<ahoneybun> yep
<SammyTheSquirel> troo.
<dragos> mhall119: the stream wont load]
<SammyTheSquirel> dragos: Try lowering the frame rate. to 240p
<tsimonq2> dragos: s/frame rate/resolution/
<dragos> it still dosent work
<Mister_Q> dragos works fine on my side
<popey> I received some ubports stickers today
<Nici_> QUESTION: I don't know that much about snaps, but is it possible or could it be possible in the future to have a snap for a whole DE like a "Mate" snap for example? Including their apps and without any major changes to the system like a changed login screen.
<dragos> it just started working
<ahoneybun> mm mine is dropping as well
<ahoneybun> Nici_: that was talked about either and no
<SammyTheSquirel> dragos: Try looking at the center of your screen & saying "ubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu" (You may need to click your heals 3 times too ;)
<mariogrip> popey: wow! that was fast
<ahoneybun> nothing at my place yet
<dragos> IT WORKED
<SammyTheSquirel> ha !
<SammyTheSquirel> askubuntu has nothing on me.
<ahoneybun> keeps getting stuck
<Nici_> ok, thanks for the heads-up
<popey> http://imgur.com/a/740nT ubuports stickers!  😃
<popey> thanks mariogrip :)
<SammyTheSquirel> dragos: You need to keep an Ubuntu Diary for this kind of stuff - I cant keep track of all of the Padawans out there.
<dragos> ok
 * Mister_Q just upgraded his patreon pledge and waits for sticker now :D
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Where did the name Snap/Snappy come from?
<mariogrip> popey: :D :D
<SammyTheSquirel> dragos: By that I mean, a blank physical notebook.
<dragos> i know
<SammyTheSquirel> ok
<SammyTheSquirel> mhall119: Ignoe the discourse question.
<SammyTheSquirel> **Ignore
<Qualitymix> Game engine
<mariogrip> Mister_Q: Stickers is on its way :D already packed :D
<krzysiekw> Hi!
<SammyTheSquirel> o/ bye everyone I have to catch me bus ...
<tsimonq2> o/ SammyTheSquirel
<krzysiekw> Thanks for Ubuntu :) It's my favourite OS
<dragos> im calling technical services for my phone .. on hold 10 min and on
<krzysiekw> Good job!
<mariogrip> I need that "hug dholbach" achievement, ubucon eu maybe :D
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<dholbach> :)
<Mister_Q> mariogrip \o/ more stickers for my laptop :) https://mariusquabeck.de/nextcloud/index.php/s/cmXnknlYwCGUbRq
<mariogrip> Mister_Q: \o/
<Mister_Q> mhall119 essen not berlin
<tsimonq2> mhall119: it's not in Berlin, it's in Essen
<mariogrip> mhall119: ur facts are wrong :P
<dragos> ubuntu is now avalable for windows 10?
<dragos> !
<mariogrip> I'll try snapping the ubuntu snap tool :D mhall119
<mariogrip> ubuntu flash tool *** not snap tool lol
<mariogrip> Thanks mhall119 and didrocks :D
<didrocks> thanks guys! :)
<Mister_Q> thanks mhall119 & didrocks :)
<tsimonq2> thanks everyone! :)
<tsimonq2> mariogrip: see my PM
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-08-04
<diddledan__> mhall119, I fancy having a bash at helping with the loco team portal if I can figure it out (I'm a PHP dev by trade, but I'm sure I can pick-up django+python.... famous last words!)
<mhall119> diddledan__: you'd be fine, I went from php to python myself
<mhall119> it's a bit of a learning curve, but python is a really clean easy language
<mhall119> just remember, if you find that what you're doing is difficult in python, it's most likely because you're doing it wrong :)
<diddledan__> that's a good bit of advice :-)
<mhall119> there's a good tutorial on https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.10/intro/tutorial01/ that will walk you through learning django
<diddledan__> first thing. get it running - django-openid-provider reference is for 0.4 but pip can't find it in the vagrant-provision
<diddledan__> s/in/during/
<diddledan__> sorry, django-openid-auth
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-08-05
<diddledan__> mhall119, when you're about, can you advise where the best place is to discuss the loco-team-portal besides the bugtracker?
<mhall119> diddledan__: #ubuntu-website, though it's not always active
<diddledan__> thanks
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-01
<nkuttler3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nkuttler3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nkuttler3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nkuttler3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<msm> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<balrog8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<balrog8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<balrog8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lildirt> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<icee5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<decay> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<decay> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<decay> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<decay> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<m4v22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m4v22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tigermousr18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sabre104115> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sabre104115> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sabre104115> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sabre104115> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<high_fiver> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<talisein> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<talisein> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<talisein> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<memoryno-> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<memoryno-> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<memoryno-> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SlashLife23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SlashLife23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hipp> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Neo17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Neo17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Neo17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Neo17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<the_madman11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<the_madman11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<the_madman11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<the_madman11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Fieldy27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Fieldy27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Fieldy27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Fieldy27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<averell7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<averell7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<averell7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<averell7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MJ942> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MJ942> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MJ942> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MJ942> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SailorHaumea25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SailorHaumea25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SailorHaumea25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SailorHaumea25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<YuGiOhJCJ29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<YuGiOhJCJ29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<YuGiOhJCJ29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<YuGiOhJCJ29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Algernop0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Algernop0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Algernop0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Algernop0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<programmerq0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cheshire_cat> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cheshire_cat> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cheshire_cat> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cheshire_cat> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest65925> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest65925> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest65925> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest65925> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zx313> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zx313> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zx313> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zx313> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Henry_Jia22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Henry_Jia22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Henry_Jia22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Henry_Jia22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Stummi28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Stummi28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Stummi28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Stummi28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dimi34ka11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dimi34ka11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dimi34ka11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dimi34ka11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Kronuz21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kronuz21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Kronuz21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Kronuz21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<beaky23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<beaky23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<beaky23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<beaky23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zalabaslea> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zalabaslea> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zalabaslea> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zalabaslea> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sophira16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sophira16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sophira16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sophira16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<barbietoss> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<barbietoss> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<barbietoss> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<barbietoss> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<xerox12328> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xerox12328> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sielicki> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xerox12328> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sielicki> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<xerox12328> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sielicki> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sielicki> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sophiya> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sophiya> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sophiya> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sophiya> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<RichiH23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RichiH23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<RichiH23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<RichiH23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest68340> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest68340> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest68340> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest68340> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nkk71> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nkk71> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nkk71> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nkk71> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cwre> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cwre> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cwre> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cwre> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<his> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<his> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<his> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<his> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mappum> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mappum> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mappum> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mappum> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<catfuneral> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<catfuneral> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<catfuneral> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<catfuneral> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SailorHaumea9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SailorHaumea9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SailorHaumea9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SailorHaumea9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<boredguy> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<boredguy> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<boredguy> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<boredguy> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hubcaps23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hubcaps23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hubcaps23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hubcaps23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest81374> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest81374> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest81374> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest81374> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SporkWitch14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<revi13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<revi13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<revi13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<revi13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jak15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jak15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jak15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jak15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<L0j1k19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<L0j1k19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<L0j1k19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<L0j1k19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest13675> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest13675> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest13675> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest13675> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<singalaut> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<singalaut> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<singalaut> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<singalaut> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mobijubo18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Mikaela-> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mobijubo18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Mikaela-> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mobijubo18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Mikaela-> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mobijubo18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest85380> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kl42001> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kl42001> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kl42001> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kl42001> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<clorophormo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<clorophormo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<clorophormo> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<clorophormo> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<l0de15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<l0de15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<l0de15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<l0de15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-02
<ramsey26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ramsey26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ramsey26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ramsey26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<loppy2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<loppy2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<loppy2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<loppy2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<See> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<See> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<See> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<See> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<atomicthumbs> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<atomicthumbs> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<atomicthumbs> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<atomicthumbs> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest4563> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest4563> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest4563> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest4563> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pendo32429> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pendo32429> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pendo32429> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pendo32429> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<raktajino27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<raktajino27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<raktajino27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<raktajino27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ChickenSoup_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ChickenSoup_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ChickenSoup_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ChickenSoup_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<niko14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<niko14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<niko14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<niko14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<have> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<have> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<have> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<have> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<neo-cool21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<neo-cool21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<neo-cool21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<neo-cool21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MikeSpears0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jrg4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jrg4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jrg4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jrg4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<trqx6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<trqx6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<trqx6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<trqx6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<t0ne8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<t0ne8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<t0ne8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<t0ne8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<radiofree15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<radiofree15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<radiofree15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<radiofree15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<swordsmanz16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<swordsmanz16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<swordsmanz16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<swordsmanz16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<p3pp3rb0x> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Alucard4200> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Alucard4200> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Alucard4200> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Alucard4200> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Caraway6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Caraway6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Caraway6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Caraway6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<earlz19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<earlz19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<earlz19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<earlz19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<__idiot__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<__idiot__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<__idiot__> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<__idiot__> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<berndj10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<berndj10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<berndj10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<berndj10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Evel-Knievel20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Evel-Knievel20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Evel-Knievel20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Evel-Knievel20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest93106> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest93106> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Tyrantelf12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tyrantelf12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Tyrantelf12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Tyrantelf12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<anthonyf22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anthonyf22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anthonyf22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<anthonyf22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kambiz10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kambiz10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kambiz10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kambiz10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<danzilio23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<danzilio23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<danzilio23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jamesl> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jamesl> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jamesl> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jamesl> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Faylite0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Faylite0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Faylite0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Faylite0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<erry2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<erry2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<erry2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<erry2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dan3wik> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dan3wik> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dan3wik> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dan3wik> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Neobenedict> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Neobenedict> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Neobenedict> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Neobenedict> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pierte> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pierte> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pierte> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pierte> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zuu_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zuu_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zuu_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zuu_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<HollyW00d7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HollyW00d7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<HollyW00d7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<HollyW00d7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<moondoggy8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<marig4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<marig4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<marig4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<marig4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Moyst13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Moyst13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Moyst13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Moyst13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sm0rux_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sm0rux_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sm0rux_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sm0rux_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<justache15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justache15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justache15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thumbs3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thumbs3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thumbs3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thumbs3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-03
<Guest94405> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest94405> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest94405> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest94405> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Pyrotechno> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<physpi10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<physpi10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<physpi10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<physpi10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<physpi10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<genera25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<genera25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<genera25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<genera25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<genera25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sysdef13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sysdef13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sysdef13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sysdef13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sysdef13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-04
<Sophira1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Sophira1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tktech24> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Sophira1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tktech24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sophira1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tktech24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sophira1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tktech24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tktech24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Reincarnate5> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Reincarnate5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Reincarnate5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<niko6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<niko6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<niko6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<niko6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<niko6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<AbbeyRipstra25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<AbbeyRipstra25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<AbbeyRipstra25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<AbbeyRipstra25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<AbbeyRipstra25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ABIX_Adamj> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ABIX_Adamj> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ABIX_Adamj> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ABIX_Adamj> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ABIX_Adamj> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<orb> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<orb> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<orb> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<orb> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<orb> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest94115> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Guest94115> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest94115> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest94115> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest94115> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest94115> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ddstreet10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<ddstreet10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ddstreet10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ddstreet10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ddstreet10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ddstreet10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Lumpi12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Lumpi12> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Lumpi12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lumpi12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lumpi12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lumpi12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nyuszika7h27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<nyuszika7h27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nyuszika7h27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nyuszika7h27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nyuszika7h27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nyuszika7h27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<badpixel5> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<badpixel5> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<badpixel5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<badpixel5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<badpixel5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<badpixel5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<armin18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<armin18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<armin18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<armin18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<armin18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<armin18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lostlabyrinth29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<lostlabyrinth29> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<lostlabyrinth29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lostlabyrinth29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lostlabyrinth29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lostlabyrinth29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cholcombe14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<cholcombe14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<cholcombe14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cholcombe14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cholcombe14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cholcombe14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Liara-> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Liara-> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Liara-> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Liara-> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Liara-> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Liara-> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<acuzio9> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<acuzio9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<acuzio9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<acuzio9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<acuzio9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<acuzio9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ecks11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<ecks11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ecks11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ecks11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ecks11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ecks11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<patate27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<patate27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<patate27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<patate27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<patate27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<patate27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cheapie12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<cheapie12> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<cheapie12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cheapie12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cheapie12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cheapie12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<yano27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<yano27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<yano27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yano27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<yano27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<yano27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<salamanderrake> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<salamanderrake> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<salamanderrake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<salamanderrake> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<salamanderrake> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<salamanderrake> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<raynold> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<raynold> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<raynold> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<raynold> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<raynold> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<raynold> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rdococ5> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<rdococ5> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<rdococ5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rdococ5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rdococ5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rdococ5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Alucard4200> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Alucard4200> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Alucard4200> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Alucard4200> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Alucard4200> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Alucard4200> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<zhongfu4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<zhongfu4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<zhongfu4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zhongfu4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zhongfu4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zhongfu4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest34306> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest34306> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest34306> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest34306> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest34306> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest34306> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<basic`13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<basic`13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<basic`13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<basic`13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<basic`13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<basic`13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<r3m10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<r3m10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<r3m10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<r3m10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<r3m10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<r3m10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<theaetetus> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<theaetetus> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<theaetetus> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<theaetetus> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<theaetetus> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<theaetetus> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<egos19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<egos19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<egos19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<egos19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<egos19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<egos19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<drakythe19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<drakythe19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<drakythe19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<drakythe19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<drakythe19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<drakythe19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<KanerixWolfe> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<KanerixWolfe> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<KanerixWolfe> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<KanerixWolfe> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<KanerixWolfe> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<KanerixWolfe> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-05
<Kamilion26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Kamilion26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Kamilion26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kamilion26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Kamilion26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Kamilion26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pringlecake> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<pringlecake> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<pringlecake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pringlecake> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pringlecake> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pringlecake> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<quarks> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<quarks> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<quarks> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<quarks> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<quarks> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<quarks> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nstr25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<nstr25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nstr25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nstr25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nstr25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nstr25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ipv65> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ipv65> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ipv65> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ipv65> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ipv65> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ipv65> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bobe27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<bobe27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<bobe27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bobe27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bobe27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bobe27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<trisk4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<trisk4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<trisk4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<trisk4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<trisk4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<trisk4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<wiggle> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<wiggle> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<wiggle> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wiggle> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<wiggle> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<wiggle> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<conno> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<conno> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<conno> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<conno> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<conno> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<conno> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<chalcedony21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<chalcedony21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<chalcedony21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chalcedony21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<chalcedony21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<chalcedony21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<interd0me> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<interd0me> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<interd0me> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<interd0me> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<interd0me> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<interd0me> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<aOssed23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<aOssed23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<aOssed23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aOssed23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<aOssed23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<aOssed23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest32399> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest32399> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest32399> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest32399> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest32399> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest32399> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<barjac_8> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<barjac_8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<barjac_8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<barjac_8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<barjac_8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<barjac_8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<anthonyf18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<anthonyf18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<anthonyf18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anthonyf18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anthonyf18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<anthonyf18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ThiefMaster19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ThiefMaster19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ThiefMaster19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ThiefMaster19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ThiefMaster19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ThiefMaster19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tomaw2118> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<tomaw2118> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tomaw2118> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tomaw2118> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tomaw2118> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tomaw2118> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ugrastil> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Ugrastil> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Ugrastil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ugrastil> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ugrastil> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ugrastil> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ski_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ski_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ski_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ski_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ski_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ski777729> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ski777729> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ski_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ski777729> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ski777729> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ski777729> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ski777729> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sl3dge__> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<sl3dge__> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sl3dge__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sl3dge__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sl3dge__> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sl3dge__> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<elios13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<elios13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<elios13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elios13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<elios13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<elios13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<BrianBlaze18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<BrianBlaze18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<BrianBlaze18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BrianBlaze18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BrianBlaze18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BrianBlaze18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bambams> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<bambams> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<bambams> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bambams> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bambams> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bambams> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<gregf> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<gregf> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<gregf> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gregf> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<gregf> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<gregf> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<raspimate_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<raspimate_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<raspimate_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<raspimate_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<raspimate_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<raspimate_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Nietzsche12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Nietzsche12> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Nietzsche12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nietzsche12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nietzsche12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Nietzsche12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oso96_200026> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<oso96_200026> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<oso96_200026> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oso96_200026> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<oso96_200026> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<oso96_200026> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CalimeroTeknik25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<CalimeroTeknik25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<CalimeroTeknik25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CalimeroTeknik25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CalimeroTeknik25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CalimeroTeknik25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<are> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<are> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<are> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<are> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<are> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<are> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Pugabyte4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Pugabyte4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Pugabyte4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pugabyte4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Pugabyte4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Pugabyte4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sirnaysayer> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<sirnaysayer> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sirnaysayer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sirnaysayer> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sirnaysayer> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sirnaysayer> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<enyc26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<enyc26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<enyc26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<enyc26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<enyc26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<enyc26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<andries11> After acquisition by Private Internet Access Freenode is now being used to spread ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<andries11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<andries11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee, the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<andries11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to efnet or OFTC.
<Ceber29> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Ceber29> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Ceber29> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Ceber29> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Ceber29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<acronix20> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<acronix20> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<acronix20> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<acronix20> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<acronix20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<EvilRoey18> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<EvilRoey18> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<EvilRoey18> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<EvilRoey18> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<EvilRoey18> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<kaptin8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<kaptin8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<kaptin8> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<kaptin8> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<kaptin8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<varesa5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<varesa5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<varesa5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<varesa5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<varesa5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ljharb22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ljharb22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ljharb22> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ljharb22> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ljharb22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nkuttler9> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nkuttler9> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nkuttler9> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nkuttler9> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<nkuttler9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<James_T0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<James_T0> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<James_T0> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<James_T0> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<James_T0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<EXCEPTS> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<EXCEPTS> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<EXCEPTS> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<EXCEPTS> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<EXCEPTS> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Gentle> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Gentle> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Gentle> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Gentle> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Gentle> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Aleszandro> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Aleszandro> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Aleszandro> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Aleszandro> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Aleszandro> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<guardian25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<guardian25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<guardian25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<guardian25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<guardian25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Silversword8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Silversword8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Silversword8> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Silversword8> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Silversword8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<tanuki4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tanuki4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tanuki4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<tanuki4> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<tanuki4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<tsglove> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tsglove> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tsglove> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<tsglove> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<tsglove> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<aphel> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<aphel> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<aphel> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<aphel> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<aphel> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest51933> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest51933> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest51933> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest51933> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest51933> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<information19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<information19> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<information19> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<information19> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<information19> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<information19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Melody\Concerto2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Melody\Concerto2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Melody\Concerto2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Melody\Concerto2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Melody\Concerto2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Melody\Concerto2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<r3m14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<r3m14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<r3m14> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<r3m14> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<r3m14> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<r3m14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Sagan8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Sagan8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Sagan8> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Sagan8> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Sagan8> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Sagan8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<floogulinc14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<floogulinc14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<floogulinc14> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<floogulinc14> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Kirito> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Kirito> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Kirito> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Kirito> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Kirito> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Kirito> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<trobotham25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<trobotham25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<trobotham25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<trobotham25> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<trobotham25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<trobotham25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<possiblyanowl> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<possiblyanowl> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<possiblyanowl> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<possiblyanowl> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<possiblyanowl> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<possiblyanowl> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<atk7> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<atk7> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<atk7> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<atk7> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<atk7> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<atk7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<__idiot__> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<__idiot__> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<__idiot__> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<__idiot__> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<__idiot__> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<__idiot__> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Turandot> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Turandot> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Turandot> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Turandot> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Turandot> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Turandot> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Evidlo> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Evidlo> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Evidlo> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Fuchs2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Fuchs2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Fuchs2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Fuchs2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Fuchs2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Fuchs2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<RaptorJesus5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RaptorJesus5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RaptorJesus5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<RaptorJesus5> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<RaptorJesus5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<RaptorJesus5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<prettymuchbryce2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<prettymuchbryce2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<prettymuchbryce2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<prettymuchbryce2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<prettymuchbryce2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<prettymuchbryce2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jimbeamm> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jimbeamm> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<jimbeamm> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<jimbeamm> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<jimbeamm> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<jimbeamm> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<elky> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest35018> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest35018> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest35018> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest35018> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest35018> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<enyc14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<enyc14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<enyc14> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<enyc14> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<enyc14> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<enyc14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
